# buying set of carbons for 30 pound recurve



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

What distances are you planning to shoot?

Points: Always start with the heaviest points available because for outdoor distances and wind you always want the highest % Front-of-Center. Lowering point weight is a later resort option if you are trying to make work arrows that are too weak.

Feather length: 3" feathers are the best balance between performance and cost. Fifty 3" feathers costs about $13; fifty 4" feathers costs about $23. One more inch isn't worth $10 to me.


----------



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

good thoughts on the feather. I have always shot 4" or longer just because that is my old school metod. Hoping to find someone who could help with a proven carbon shaft. easy to end up with a varity of shafts and not hit the right combo. thanks for helping


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to recurve arrow issue #1. It is extremely difficult to find carbons that will tune on a 30 lb bow that dont cost a fortune. With only a 27" draw length its even tougher. Here is what i can offer. Beman carbon flashes in .900 should work as they have a 60 ish grain point so you gotta go weak. These cost like 50 bucks a dozen. Easton carbon ones in .800 or vaps in .800 should work with 100 or 125 up front. You could go .700 with more point weight. These two options are more like 100-150/dozen. All of these arrows are all skinny and harder to tune.They shoot pretty flat as they are lighter arrows though. As for fatter or at least standard diameter I use .600 vforces uncut with 145 gr. up front. This barely works at 30lbs at 29" though so at 27" you are gonna probably need another 50gr. up front to get them shooting well. They will cut wind well but dive bomb at long distance so that is a concern. The high end eastons will work too but they are 400/dozen so. Recurves just arent as popular as compound so there is not a big selection in carbons for them. My advice if you find an arrow that works, then order extras and stick with them because a decent priced carbon that shoots well from a low poundage recurve is almost non existent. 

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Are the limbs 30lbs on your 17" riser or are they rated 30lbs for a 25" riser? That'll definitely make a difference on what arrows to use


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

JimPic said:


> Are the limbs 30lbs on your 17" riser or are they rated 30lbs for a 25" riser? That'll definitely make a difference on what arrows to use


True on that. Missed the 17" riser. More like 40lbs probably then. .600s should be good on that. Unless he has 20 lbers that pull 30 or something. In that case what I said above is more like it.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What outdoor archery game are you playing? That makes the biggest difference.

-Grant


----------



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

JimPic said:


> Are the limbs 30lbs on your 17" riser or are they rated 30lbs for a 25" riser? That'll definitely make a difference on what arrows to use


limbs are going to be as close as possible to 30# as having dealer do a test run for me.


----------



## ladOR (Oct 24, 2012)

grantmac - stump shooting, maybe some 3d


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Personally I find that I can shoot an ultralight 600 spine shaft just fine from 30#. So to that end I'd say some GT Ultralight 600 entradas would be a decent place to start and very cheap. Especially if you get the bow to be set a [email protected]" with the limb-bolts full-out, then you'd got some room to move up.

-Grant


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

If bow is a true 30 lbs at 27 inches the 900 spine with 62 grain nibbs and 3 inch feathers will work well as that is what I shoot...


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> If bow is a true 30 lbs at 27 inches the 900 spine with 62 grain nibbs and 3 inch feathers will work well as that is what I shoot...


That seems to be in the range of what I'm shooting - .970 spine with 70 gr points with 27# limbs at 28". The .970 spine are working better with my 27# limbs than with the 23# limbs I was using. Your recommendation is also basically what Viper1 recommends for aluminum arrows.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> If bow is a true 30 lbs at 27 inches the 900 spine with 62 grain nibbs and 3 inch feathers will work well as that is what I shoot...


Indeed, this will work well if he wants to shoot arrows trimmed close to his DL. If he wants to shoot full-length to get his gaps tighter, than a set of ultralight 600s will work better.
Otherwise I'd recommend some Super Club 20/30 if he wants to cut them.

-Grant


----------

